# Keep Edie of AMAR in your Thoughts



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Many of you know Edie Gobbi, who is the National Director of American Maltese Association Rescue (AMAR). She has been an active SM member for years, though hasn't posted that much recently. The main reason was that her time was occupied with her husband, Wally,who was suffering from severe Alzheimer's, diabetes and Parkinson's diseases. He died at home with Edie and hospice care two days ago. Our hearts go out to Edie and her family. Please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers.

If you would like to honor Wally, Edie has asked that in lieu of flowers people make donations to American Maltese Association Rescue. This is the Paypal donation page: https://www.americanmalteserescue.org/get_involved.html


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just made a donation to AMAR in honor of Wally.

Sue, if I don't reach Edie first ... please tell her that I am so sorry ... and, that I am thinking of her with my love and prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw this on FB yesterday,my heart goes out to her and her family.. She's an amazing lady to help all the fluffs and take care of her husband..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that he passed. I know how difficult it has been on both of them the last year, but in particular the last 6 months. My heart goes out to her and her family. I remember seeing pictures of her with her grandson recently. Very sad.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. My heart goes out to the whole family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh how sad Sue, I'm so sorry to hear this. I will send my condolences to Edie too.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I didn't see it on FB, I'm so sorry for her loss.


----------

